# Lips drawing done by watching a tutorial



## Erilia

I'm on a mission to learn to draw better, so I decided to do a drawing after a tutorial :glasses:
Here is the tutorial if you are interested :biggrin:







And here are my drawing of it step by step, I'm afraid it will have to be in two post cause there is 12 pictures in total :unhappy:




Spoiler
















Spoiler
















Spoiler
















Spoiler
















Spoiler
















Spoiler


----------



## Erilia

The rest of it :glasses::biggrin:



Spoiler
















Spoiler
















Spoiler
















Spoiler
















Spoiler














And here is the final one, this time scanned so you can see better... I hope :glasses:



Spoiler


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

Great job sis!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Erilia.. 

Mark is a fantastic teacher.. and it appears you are a very fine student. You did *WONDERFULLY*! A few observations:

You did a great job gridding... but I would use much lighter lines.. that way they will fade into your drawing or be easier to erase. I could see you struggling with this. Use a 2B pencil for the grid.. with a very light touch (IE: hold the pencil by the back tip and just allow the weight of the pencil make the lines)

Your shading is effective.. but it would be even better if you used a cotton ball, QTip, of stump (very lightly) to blend a bit.. this could give you an even more realistic look

Teeth.. You will find when drawing teeth you need to cheat a bit. Most graphite artists (myself included) NEVER draw the line between the teeth all the way to the top. only go about 1/2 way up or so and let it gently fade.. The viewers eyes will fill it in. You did a supurb job the way you did it.. and it reads ok.. but if you make it too dark.. it looks way off (even if it's that way in the photo.) Better is to use shading on each tooth... dark on the edges going to lighter on the center. Also.. wherever something recedes into shadows (behind something else).. it gets darker. So the back teeth would be darker then the front ones. Likewise up under the lip.

I will do a digital workover on this if you would like.. to show you what I mean.. 

Excellent work on this.. I am so impressed!


----------



## FanKi

Erilia! Well done!

Those lips looks so good, I want to see more of your realism :3


PS: I love how Mark Explains, I will use his channel very often I guess >.<


----------



## TerryCurley

You did fantastic Erilia! They are so life like!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Here's a very quick idea of what I'm taking about... hope it helps and doesn't offend you. It's just easier to explain drawing with a picture in addition to an explanation. By the way.. this is *YOUR* picture.. simply tweaked a wee bit.. it only took me about 20 mins.. would be even easier for you to do with the original. Let me restate.. Your first attempt at drawing lips is excellent!


----------



## Erilia

@Bushcraftonfire : Thank you so much for all your advice, you are an awesome teacher :laugh: I will keep it mind everything you told me, it's amazingly helpful :vs_OMG: And thank you so much for taking the time of doing a digital work-over, it helps me see everything you told me very clearly, and thank you for the tip about the grid, when I was erasing it still showed the lines, so I was yelling at myself to have such an heavy hand :vs_mad: 
@Melody Jeoulex : Thank you sis :vs-kiss:
@FanKi : Thank you, I will do more, it's my super training program :vs_karate:
And I love how Mark explains too :biggrin:
@TerryCurley : Thank you :laugh: I'm so happy you think it looks life like, it was my purpose :biggrin:

Thank you everybody, I'll do more tutorial soon, and I will practice doing lips again, to improve more :glasses: ( again thank David for all your awesome advice :biggrin: )


----------



## just

I am impressed. Now draw them from a variety of angles with a half smile.


----------



## cjm1972

Awesome job Erilia, keep pushing yourself.


----------



## TerryCurley

:vs_cake:Happy Birthday Carl


----------



## Erilia

@just : I happy you like it and I will try your challenge :biggrin:
@cjm1972 : Thank you Carl, I will push myself more :biggrin: And happy birthday (probably late) :biggrin::vs_cake:


----------



## KacperMichalczuk

Overall great post, to contribute there are my thoughts that made my life easier when I was beginning drawing.

When I was starting 3 years ago from literally 0 skill and it was harder than you can expect. All over the web people were saying that I need only a pencil, paper, and time to start. Well, that's true however not for everybody. Some people like me need more help at the beginning, with just a pencil they quickly drop hobby without even trying. I also gave up a couple of times. 

I can say you that nothing can replace a good teacher. Private lessons were too expensive for me so I purchased an online video course created by an experienced teacher. That was game-changing for me. The course has shown me the proper way to start and develop my skills. It still required a lot of work, the course gave me motivation and a strong boost in skill. 
If you are like me struggling with beginnings I strongly recommend online courses. 
One I learned from is https://drawing-session.com 

What I like in this course is that each lesson builds on the previous so you are never thrown into the deep. Each class has its concept or technique that you need to master, for example, in the second class you learn how to spot the different tonal values. In this class, the instructor uses different styrofoam objects to show you the light affects the tonal values. The way he explains it makes it so easy to understand, like theory being explained in a practical way.

One more tip from me
You won't see results in a week. With a skill like drawing progress is very gradual. You will start seeing results after at least a month of hard work. Following courses or attending private lessons might speed up the process.
Keep in mind that everything depends on you. Good luck.


----------

